# Snowing in the Inferno



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Snow came pooring down earlier, snapped some pics of Pyro and Hemi enjoying it.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow those are some amazing shots . You guys and your snow is makin me sad I want some snow sooooo bad


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They look so beautiful agianst the snow.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

I think i have fallen in love with your dogs. They are just beautiful!!!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Great pictures! What camera are you using? The quality looks like a DSLR. Your dogs are beautiful as always


----------



## xsax (Jan 16, 2010)

nice dogs amazing how they stand out


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

DarkMoon said:


> I think i have fallen in love with your dogs. They are just beautiful!!!


That goes for me to. Lord them are so great looking dogs.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i love your dogs, always!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

really great shots.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

OH noooo. did the snow put out the inferno? lol jk. Those pics look great , the dogs look excellent like always


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Looking good!! They are stunning!


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks folks. 

These pics were with my new Canon Rebel XSI. Its my first DSLR and I am still trying to get the hang of it. All these pics were just taken in the auto mode. Hopefully I can figure this thing out eventually.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Southern Inferno said:


> Thanks folks.
> 
> These pics were with my new Canon Rebel XSI. Its my first DSLR and I am still trying to get the hang of it. All these pics were just taken in the auto mode. Hopefully I can figure this thing out eventually.


Great camera, there is alot of tutorials on the web that will help you. I have a nikon D3000 that I just got in Nov. I mainly shoot in "A" mode which is the aperture mode.


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Man I swear all your pics always look awesome You should make a calendar or something LOL.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i really honestly, absofreakinlutely, love the coloring in all of your dogs. long live flametree haha, sorry im watchin old pirate movies:hammer:


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

great pics


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks......


----------

